# Advice on biting/chewing/pulling on leash?



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

So I am starting to get a bit frustrated and I know it doesn't help the situation. Cash has done very well learning commands and seems to pick up on things pretty quickly. It seems he will do anything for treats except when it come to his leash. He knows sit, wait, down, touch, drop it, watch, and mostly comes when called. Of course he will do them for a treat but he's no where near doing them on demand except sit and wait. I'm working on stay but think i'm confusing him with wait and stay. Anyway I took him out yesterday for the first time on a "real" walk. He goes all over in the car with me and to work with my husband he's walked out on the leash to potty and I always put him on the leash in the front yard even though it's fenced he has not been permitted out there otherwise. It's not like he's had no practice on the leash.We managed to get a half hour in yesterday with ALOT of stops. Maybe a half hour is good for a 4 month old maybe too much? I took him to a local biking/walking trail. He did okay like a said but I stopped alot because he wants to keep the leash in his mouth and walk himself lol. In the house I set a chair at one end of the living room and another at the other end with a cup of treats on each chair. If he makes it to the chair without pulling he gets a treat if he pulls we stop. I learned this in my puppy class. I have been trying it a few times a day and instantly it turns into a game of tug or jumping and biting the leash. I have a training lead that tightens on the neck the breeder gave it to us but I feel like it chokes him and isn't the purpose for him to walk loosley or should I use it and kinda give him a choke to stop? When I have used it he sounds like he's gasping for air and it makes me feel bad he's just 4 months old. I want it to be positive so I always just stop and move onto other training and he's an angel it's just that darn leash. Any ideas out there? What am I doing wrong? Bring it on lol


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I would ask for a different exercise... that -set out the treats/toy and stop when they pull" is not all that effective....

On regular walks: give him a toy to carry. Or if he's gentle with the leash, let him carry it. If he's pulling hard. Stop moving. feed a treat when he stops. Every step, feed a treat. When he's doing well, two steps. Treat. And you know what's next? Three steps.

I need to find the video clips I have... a pit bull x at our shelter would grab the leash in her mouth and has pulled so hard I fell over... and after the above exercise I could not get her to take the leash. I waggle it in front of her face, and stick it in her mouth and she does NOT take it. She KNOWS that if she keeps her mouth off, she will get another treat. And it took less than five minutes. 

Feed the treats next to you. Make walking with you a good place to be. Get rid of the cup.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Another idea is to buy a chain leash. They don't like to grab those in their mouths.

As for the "wait" and "stay", do you understand the difference between the two? (I am not being snarky, some people don't quite comprehend the difference so they have trouble teaching it to the dogs). "Wait" means you wait where you are until you are released. You can be released from 5 feet away or 50 feet away. With my dogs, they don't have to be sitting to "wait", but sometimes they are. "Stay" means you stay put until I come back to you and release you. With my dogs they have to be sitting or lying down with their "stay". I almost never use "stay" with my dogs, but I use "wait" all the time and they are excellent at the "wait" command.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I wanted to add that I start training foster puppies (and my dogs) "wait" at feeding time. Initially I have to hold their collar when I have them sit and "wait" for their food. I only make them "wait" for a second or two to start. All of them catch on very quickly and it's an easy way to teach the command.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

When Hank was little and wanted to chew and carry the leash, I kept a collection of sticks by the door and gave him one to carry (instead of the leash) as we walked. It worked great.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

RedDog, I think your right get rid of the cup and the chairs I have a treat bag. He's very food motivated so I think I just need to make myself stay calm and not get so flustered.

Fostermom, Cash does very well with the wait command. I have been practicing since day one. Every meal he sits and waits until I say OKAY. I don't have to hold his collar anymore. He will also wait for treats I place on his paws or in front of him. LOL I know the difference between the two maybe I need a more effective way to teach him to "stay" put. If I leave the room and I want him to stay how do I teach him this.

Practice Practice Practice is what we must do!!


----------



## Chloe Braun (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi! This article gives 6 tips on how to stop your retriever on pulling on the leash when on controlled walks. I hope these will help you out!

Golden Retriever Training - Part 2


----------

